
Vintage videos show Woz speaking on “computer abuse,” Steve Jobs, and more - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2013/03/vintage-videos-show-woz-speaking-on-computer-abuse-steve-jobs-and-more/
======
Shank
It's really cool to see these videos surfacing. Vince Patton, the person
uploading them, is working on getting everything uploaded:

"I'm working on the whole talk, but the transfer had problems due to the age
of the tape and audio﻿ slips several seconds out of sync. It'll take a bit to
re-do it. The whole talk is close to 90 minutes long."

There are a few other videos on his channel:
<http://www.youtube.com/user/PDXtvVince>

------
dm8
Woz is uber hacker! I loved that story where he says how he hacked pay to
watch movies system at hotels. Only someone who has 'tinkering' psyche can do
stuff like that.

~~~
robbyking
I did this once using an old Windows 95 exploit at a hotel in L.A. (The Safari
Inn from True Romance, FWIW.)

It didn't impress my girlfriend as much as I had hoped, though.

